# Plasma Cutter help



## Boswell

There is a project coming up were I will need to cut some 16ga steel sheet. While I could do this with a cutting wheel, I want to explore using this as an opportunity to add a plasma cutter to my tool inventory. With that said, I know almost nothing about plasma cutters. looking online, they seem pretty simple but I don't know, what I don't know. BTW, I already have a dedicated MIG welder and so I think I am only looking at a dedicated tool. It will likely get only occational use so I don't need an industrial tool (read: entry to mid level and priced accordingly)
1. What are optional features and how important are they?
2. What should I be looking for? (Duty Cycle?, Dual Voltage? )
3. what else?

As always, thanks for any suggestions and guidance.


----------



## jwmelvin

Boswell said:


> There is a project coming up were I will need to cut some 16ga steel sheet. While I could do this with a cutting wheel, I want to explore using this as an opportunity to add a plasma cutter to my tool inventory. With that said, I know almost nothing about plasma cutters. looking online, they seem pretty simple but I don't know, what I don't know. BTW, I already have a dedicated MIG welder and so I think I am only looking at a dedicated tool. It will likely get only occational use so I don't need an industrial tool (read: entry to mid level and priced accordingly)
> 1. What are optional features and how important are they?
> 2. What should I be looking for? (Duty Cycle?, Dual Voltage? )
> 3. what else?
> 
> As always, thanks for any suggestions and guidance.



I think it really depends on how thick you’d like to be able to cut. I got a Vipercut 30 a few years ago and it’s always been good for me. Will cut up to about 1/4” happily. It sits at the upper end of super cheap imports. Was $400 I think. I’m sure equivalent units are less now. I think I’ve of the more important things is to make sure you know what consumables a torch uses and that you can get quality replacements. George’s Plasma Cutter Shop is a good source; I think should have checked for used machine options from him.


----------



## Boswell

Thanks jwmelvin.  I am happy with a limit of 1/4" and think it would be rare to cut more than 16ga steel.
I have started to look around at used system. Thanks for the suggestion of George's Plasma cutter Shop


----------



## C-Bag

Plasma is great and I’ve used them extensively. But mostly Hypertherm. The one I used the most was a larger unit and it was great until it broke. They are not bullet proof. They are susceptible to water in the air lines so a better than usual dryer is a must. I now use mine with refrig dryer unit. They are also susceptible to ingesting their own metal spray as they are air cooled. And that can short out and play havoc with the innards. I couldn’t afford a new Hypertherm so found a used 35 that the owner had kept extremely clean. He showed me his maintenance procedure and doing that and making sure the machine was out of the way from the metal spray has kept it working good. Mine is wonderful for up to 5/16” plate or so.

Knocks on wooden head to ward away the gremlins..........


----------



## Alcap

I think you’ll want a “non_ contact start”  and a torch that uses common consumables .  I have a Cut 60 which is a cheap model  it works OK , guessing it would be better with more practice and use Do you have a good size CFM air compressor ?  the machine came with a regulator and small water separator but I added and inline and filter when I use it too .


----------



## Janderso

I tried cheap. I had a Hypertherm35 that burned in the fire. I replaced it with a piece of junk-Lotus. The consumables didn't last but a few cuts.
Now I have a Hypertherm Powermax 45 XP. It is nice but pricey at $1,300.
I really don't think you would be happy with crap.
 Although, 16ga, is easy peasy.


----------



## Aukai

Mine is a 45XP also, good thing I don't remember what I payed.....


----------



## Janderso

Aukai said:


> Mine is a 45XP also, good thing I don't remember what I payed.....


You like it?


----------



## AGCB97

I got this EASTWOOD VERSA CUT 60 . It amazes me every time I use it. I researched a lot and thought this was best bang for buck. No regrets








						Eastwood Versa Cut 60 Amp Plasma Cutter
					

Easily and Precisely Cut Through Metal Up to 7/8




					www.eastwood.com
				



Aaron


----------



## coherent

I have a cheap Lotos with the pilot arc. and must admit it does cut. I only use it to cut up "skeletons" from sheets from the cnc plasma on which I run a Hypertherm with a machine torch. Personally I wouldn't recommend anything but a Hypertherm . You may be able to find a used one reasonable. They hold their value well and even if you purchased new, you'd get a fair price if you ever decided to sell it.


----------



## Aukai

I have cut up to 1" with my 45XP I do like it, this is a 1/2" plate I squared up practicing.


----------



## Boswell

Thanks for all the info, this gives me a lot to look at. I'm sure I will be back with questions as I get closer to a purchase.


----------



## Boswell

Hypertherm sounds great but the price is very steep. I have some time so I will keep an eye out for a used Hypertherm.


----------



## Saguaro Slim

I researched for quite a while, went with a Hypertherm Powermax30® XP. Buy once, cry once...
Make sure you have enough CFM from your air compressor, and good filtration.


----------



## Alcap

A plasma cutter with duel voltage might be something you might want , being able to do little jobs on any 20 amp 120v outlet ( as long as you can get an air supply ) could come in handy .


----------



## Boswell

Saguaro Slim said:


> Buy once, cry once...


I usually am a proponent of this theory. But based on even used Hypertherm prices I might be crying for a long time. I saw a used torch (just the hand held part) for a hypertherm that cost more than some NEW full cutters!  I just don't think that I will use a plasma cutter enough to justify a Hypertherm (but I will keep looking at the used market in case a good deal come along).  right now, I am leaning toward the Eastwood Versa Cut 60 or 40.  Both have non-contact start and the 40 is dual voltage.  Dual voltage could be nice but I am unlikely to use this anywhere but my shop where I have 220. Consumables seem to be available. 

BTW, I do have a pretty good compressor with an 80gal tank so not worried about Air supply. 

I did see a Hypertherm 100 for only $500.  It was HUGE, way to big (too much floor space) for what I need.
I'll keep looking at the used market or a good sale for now.


----------



## aliva

Before I retired I bought a Miller Spectrum® 375 X-TREME. for the shop.  120-240 volts cuts up to 3/8 steel or SS. Great machine, small and very portable, but $2000 CDN. Since my budget was unlimited, price was of no concern. I had a purchase limit of 10,000$ before fore I needed management approval.


----------



## General Zod

Hypertherm, HTP, or Thermal Dynamics.  The 45XP is more like $2100 brand new.  An HTP Microcut 875sc is about $1700.  A smaller unit like a 40A Thermal Dynamics is about $1400.  HTP has a similar 40A unit for $1100.

The big difference between the cheaper ones like the Eastwood is the consumable life.  I used to have an Eastwood 40A and the consumable like was pretty horrible.  They use out-dated torch designs/power supplies, which is why they're so cheap.  

One thing to keep in mind is consumables.   You WILL be changing them out frequently.  Price out: cutting tips (nozzles), electrodes, Swirl rings, shield cup body, drag cups.    So you can see how much it will cost each time you replace the electrode and cutting tip.  Air-water separators don't do much for plasma cutters, in terms of helping.  They're better than not having anything, but there will always be some moisture in the air stream, which robs cutting power and consumable life.  The only thing that has really helped me is an air drying setup to the tune of $300, specialized for plasma cutting.  Clean very dry air REALLY helps maximizing consumable life, and cutting power.  Dross is also minimized.


----------



## Boswell

Thanks General.  As I think that my usage will be sporadic, higher consumable cost will not be as big an impact as if I used it daily but I'll be sure to look at the cost. I don't have any extra special air dryer for my air system but have thought of building a DIY copper loop dryer at some point. 
I appreciate everyone's thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Jonas302

I'm a huge fan of cheap Chinese plasma cutters I bought mine at least 10 years ago on ebay for about $400 I think my friend got an eastwood one recently that works very well also I dont use it daily but I have cut hundreds of feet of plate with 
When I first got it I tracked consumables a little bit it was around 60 feet of 1/4 plate for a tip   Tip change is under a dollar...


----------



## General Zod

Boswell said:


> Thanks General.  As I think that my usage will be sporadic, higher consumable cost will not be as big an impact as if I used it daily but I'll be sure to look at the cost. I don't have any extra special air dryer for my air system but have thought of building a DIY copper loop dryer at some point.
> I appreciate everyone's thoughts and suggestions.



I think those copper systems are fine for general purpose air tool use, and you can condense a lot of water, but you will still not be able to take out water _vapor _from the air at ambient temperature unless you have either a refridgerated air dryer and/or a superb desiccant dryer system. Think about it---the air before entering your compressor is at ambient temperature, yet it still holds water vapor; the water simply does not condense on it's own and drop out onto the ground just because it is "ambient", right?


----------



## Boswell

General Zod said:


> I think those copper systems are fine for general purpose air tool use,


You might be right. Overall I live in a area with moderate to low humidity plus I have a Mini-Split that is removing moister at least during the summer. Regardless, I can't see putting in an active moisture removal system just for a limited amount of cutting per year.


----------



## Weld ON

Eastwood .... ? Wood and weldig  ??? ... again and again , china china for bad price , you can BUY
STAHLWERK CUT 70 D Pilot for 500 i got one for project also from china and can do  20mm easy and tested on 25mm without prob , made for Germany is like eastwood for USA just cost les , plasma is ok but welding machine quality like eastwood .. ​
Guys do not buy plasma without HF ( arc pilot ) , get good  3 way separator and you dont need cooler . Just saying ... Using plasma a lot so when i will say cooler need to drain 6 times a day , cost of electric , noise etc ... and water always there ..  Long tube , diff temperature betwen rooms etc ..  . Never end strory ..


----------



## DavidR8

@Weld ON Unfortunately Stahlwerk will not ship to North America.


----------



## Boswell

After lots of soul searching and not a inconsiderable amount of waffling, I just placed and order for a Hypertherm Powermax45 XP. $2500 with  extra consumables and a circle guide.  Thanks for all the feedback and discussion on options.


----------



## Aukai

There are several videos online about consumables, and clean air. You need to practice pacing, slow is not always good it widens the gap, makes a lot of slag, and it wants to keep eating something.


----------



## Saguaro Slim

Excellent choice, that torch has a lot of accessory tips available that I wish I could use on my 35.


----------



## Boswell

Saguaro Slim said:


> Excellent choice, that torch has a lot of accessory tips available that I wish I could use on my 35.


The number one feature that pushed me to the 45 XP over the 35 XP was the ability to use in a CNC rig at some future point. That and the higher duty cycle


----------



## Janderso

coherent said:


> I have a cheap Lotos with the pilot arc.


I was rude calling Lotus cheap, but, well it was.
There is no comparison between a Hypertherm and the Lotus I had.


General Zod said:


> The 45XP is more like $2100 brand new.


I believe you are right. I don't know where I got $1,300. Wishful thinking maybe??
What ever it is, I'd buy it again!
That and my patent pending (just kidding) Plasma Drawer, make using the Hypertherm Powermax 45 XP a real pleasure


----------



## Boswell

Next step is a cutting table. I am leaning on converting 1/3 (2'x3') of my current welding table to slats and instead of a water table, just make a sheet metal funnel to catch the slag in a bucket.


----------



## Janderso

Boswell said:


> I just placed and order for a Hypertherm Powermax45 XP


Good for you!!


----------



## Boswell

Thought I would give an update. I am still waiting on the Powermax45XP. I ordered it from BakerGas and It seems that it is backordered now and Bakergas can't tell me when it will be available. It looks like it is B.O. from other suppliers as well so I will just be patient. (not my strong suite)


----------



## Janderso

Boswell said:


> Thought I would give an update. I am still waiting on the Powermax45XP. I ordered it from BakerGas and It seems that it is backordered now and Bakergas can't tell me when it will be available. It looks like it is B.O. from other suppliers as well so I will just be patient. (not my strong suite)


Oh man, that's a bummer. Once you pull the plug on a new machine you want it now!!
It seems everything is on back order.


----------



## Larry$

Boswell said:


> I can't see putting in an active moisture removal system just for a limited amount of cutting per year.


I think you could buy or make a desiccant drier without breaking the bank. The desiccant can be dried out and used over & over. 
My shop has aa refrigerated drier that takes a lot of water out of the air every day. In addition the CNC equipment each has a desiccant direr that holds about a gallon of beads. They turn color as they gain moisture to tell when to change. To dry the beads just put them on a cookie sheet, low oven temperature and they will be dry in the morning. *Seal* them in a container.


----------



## Buffalo21

I currently have 4 Hypertherms, a PM30XP, a PM45XP, a PM65 and a PM85. I’ve had a least one of every major brand plasma cutters (Lincoln, Miller, Thermal Dynamics, ESAB and a few others), I had a cheap Chinese sourced one that burst into flames, the first time I pulled the trigger (it took 2 extinguishers to put it out). I settled on Hypertherm, because like a Bic pen, it had to work “first time, every time”, long consumable life and consumable availability (it seems like all welding suppliers carry them). While not cheap, I feel they were well worth their cost and have made me many times their cost, back to me.


----------



## Boswell

Larry$ said:


> desiccant direr that holds about a gallon of beads. They turn color as they gain moisture to tell when to change


I have Desiccant beads in my air supply line. Even with climate control in the shop, they only lasted a week before I had to dry them out. Too much work.


----------



## Larry$

I also want to buy a plasma cutter for cutting up some obsolete machines to salvage the metal.
Some components will become parts for other machine builds.
I have plenty of power and compressed air. Most of what I'll be cutting is 8 to 12mm thick.
I'd like to be able to blow the welds away here parts a joined at 90 degrees.
I've spent a lot of time reading about plasma cutting. Can't justify a Hypertherm. Have pretty much settled on a 60 amp



Boswell said:


> they only lasted a week before I had to dry them out. Too much work.


The shop down the street used a desiccant drier for their laser machine. Worked fine. But they, like all things need to be sized for the application. Theirs had two tanks about 6' tall and automatically switched between, so one was in use and the other drying. The gallon+- sized ones on our machines are backups incase the refrigerated drier has problems.


----------



## Boswell

Larry$ said:


> I'd like to be able to blow the welds away here parts a joined at 90 degrees.


I know you said that Hypertherm is out of the running but just in case you change your mind, There is a special tip available that directs the plasma out at a 45 deg angle, that along with holding the gun at a 45 deg angle means that you can cut out a weld on a 90deg joint and leave the structure alone (in theory). I have not tried this (still waiting on my Plasma Cutter) but they have a video showing how it works. looks real handy.


----------



## Larry$

I also want to buy a plasma cutter for cutting up some obsolete machines to salvage the metal. 
Some components will become parts for other machine builds. 
I have plenty of power and compressed air. Most of what I'll be cutting is 8 to 12mm thick. 
I'd like to be able to blow the welds away here parts a joined at 90 degrees. 
I've spent a lot of time reading about plasma cutting. Can't justify a Hypertherm. 
Trying to justify the price of an Italian made machine.


----------



## General Zod

my HTP Microcut 875sc has gouging consumables that work pretty well.  Cheap to replace too.


----------



## Boswell

Boswell said:


> After lots of soul searching and not a inconsiderable amount of waffling, I just placed and order for a Hypertherm Powermax45 XP. $2500 with  extra consumables and a circle guide.  Thanks for all the feedback and discussion on options.



My Powermax45 XP just arrived after a month and half on back-order.   Looking forward to getting it unpacked and working this week.


----------



## Janderso

I was using my Powermax 45Xp over the weekend to cut a piece of 1/2" aluminum. I think this is the first time for aluminum.
It didn't go well. I need to figure out what I did wrong. Too fast? too slow? Not sure. It made a mess.
Can you cut aluminum with a plasma torch?
What's the trick?


----------



## jwmelvin

I imagine it’s like welding, where aluminum requires a lot more power due to the thermal conductivity. So my guess is that’s a big ask for that machine. Do they specify aluminum cutting thickness separately?


----------



## Weld ON

https://www.google.sk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwj2rtr2uZrxAhWPM-wKHYlZDtgQFnoECAUQAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.hypertherm.com%2FDownload%3FfileId%3DHYP174110%26zip%3DFalse&usg=AOvVaw0lihxi_-bX0I-zs8ajtnyh
		


For cutting 1/2'' that is 12.5mm you need 70 -100 amps plasma , easy way hot to calculate is max 1/2 (50%) of metal thicknes ... I have 70Amps to and metal 20mm no prob but alu 10mm max , normally 8mm .


----------



## Janderso

jwmelvin said:


> I imagine it’s like welding, where aluminum requires a lot more power due to the thermal conductivity. So my guess is that’s a big ask for that machine. Do they specify aluminum cutting thickness separately?


Good question.
I'll look into it.
I did cut some 1/8" aluminum sheeting with the Powermax. It came out very nice.
I went too fast-obviously.









						Powermax45 handheld cutting 19mm aluminum | Hypertherm
					

Handheld cutting on 19 mm aluminum using the Powermax45® plasma system.




					www.hypertherm.com


----------



## General Zod

It does take a good amount of power, but it can be done, as you have clearly shown in that linked video.  It is also important to keep the torch as vertical as possible (assuming the part is laying flat) to minimize the "added" thickness that results from a tilted torch.   The more it is tilted, the thicker the cut needs to be made due to the longer slanted path even though the material thickness hasn't changed, it still presents an even larger challenge to the machine.  The "added thickness" is a function of the tilt angle (we'll call it "α"), and is given by the expression:   %_increase = 1/cos(α).  Just a slight tilt of the plasma torch of 15°, and the apparent thickness is now +4% greater.  Keep them plasma torches normal (perpendicular) to the cut surface!


----------



## Weld ON

Guys dont make me wrong but do you know what is main thing about plasma ?  Just split on half ? For me get nice side cut...yes you can do 19mm but what is the result ? Something what you can not use or spend to much time with cleaning and loks like melted Choco bar ..  . Alu max amps and fast do not heat to much , do not change to much structure because one side will be more hard then other , cant use for CNC work and so on . Powermax 45 can do max 10  mm with no bad side cut result but clear up to 6mm . And that is depsense of type of Alu , for me if side is not cleare then that is not cutting that is melting, then you can use Acet+Oxy instead palsma . . So waht realistickly Power45 can do ?






THIS is maximum  ... 1/4 - 6mm rest is just problem ,please keep in mind that i have power 45 and 105.

We tlaking here about cutting not melting i guess

I will post compare of my plasma when CNC is done ... still busy with project


----------



## Donny

Guys, could you help me out here
any of those cutter seem reliable to you https://weldzone.org/best-plasma-cutter-under-500 ?
thanks


----------



## jwmelvin

I’d say it’s good to buy from a company that will respond to repair needs with a process that minimizes your cost. Not sure what that means really but I’d favor a company like Primeweld with a good reputation in that regard. I bought a ViperCut 30 a number of years ago with that intent. I haven’t used it a lot but it’s been fine so far.


----------



## koenbro

Weld ON said:


> Guys dont make me wrong but do you know what is main thing about plasma ? Just split on half ? For me get nice side cut...yes you can do 19mm but what is the result ? Something what you can not use or spend to much time with cleaning and loks like melted Choco bar ..  . Alu max amps and fast do not heat to much , do not change to much structure because one side will be more hard then other , cant use for CNC work and so on . Powermax 45 can do max 10 mm with no bad side cut result but clear up to 6mm . And that is depsense of type of Alu , for me if side is not cleare then that is not cutting that is melting, then you can use Acet+Oxy instead palsma . . So waht realistickly Power45 can do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is maximum ... 1/4 - 6mm rest is just problem ,please keep in mind that i have power 45 and 105.
> 
> We tlaking here about cutting not melting i guess
> 
> I will post compare of my plasma when CNC is done ... still busy with project



The Hypertherm Powermax 45XP will cut Alu well beyond 1/4” thick. If you have the unit, you should also have the user manual, with a chapter titled Cut Charts (Ch 9 for my 45XP). I always use those charts and they never failed me. According to that chart, one can go up to 3/4” although I personally only went up as thick ½”.

While I also have the hand torch, I mostly use it on a CNC table with THC, so height and consistent speed are not a problem. I don't have enough experience and skill to move it freehand at a consistent speed.

My main problem with plasma is that with thick material there is a pronounced bevel even if the torch is trammed properly; this is inherent in the plasma technology. Although weld ready, the edge is not always suitable for precision fitting because of this. With steel you also get nitridation (IIRC the name) which is a hardening of the edge from the plasma. This is difficult to grind away, and takes time.

That said, I am very happy with Hypertherm. Remember you are not only buying the generator (the “box”). You are buying an entire ecosystem of tips, consumables, torches, parts availability at your local Praxair or other LWS, great user manual and instructional videos, and tech support a phone call away. As somebody mentioned already, the cheap units use cheap components  and their consumables are of variable (=poor) fit and finish and use old tip/torch technology. Quality has a quality of its own.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

